# K3B und viele Laufwerke

## shizen

ich hab ein Problem mit K3b und den CD/DVD-Laufwerken.

erst war nur ein Brenner am start und alles war gut, dann kam ein DVD-Laufwerk dazu und nu wirds komisch.

Also:

in K3B werden mir viele Brenner und DVD-Laufwerke angeboten, obwohl ich nur eines von jedem habe, d.h. er bietet mir bei der Laufwerksauswahl viele Pfade ala "/dev/scsi//host0/bus0/target0/lunx" an.

```

bash-2.05b# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'TOSHIBA ' 'DVD-ROM SD-M1712' '1004' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'PLEXTOR ' 'CD-R   PX-W2410A' '1.02' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'OEI-USB ' 'CompactFlash    ' '80.0' Removable Disk

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

bash-2.05b#

```

braucht ihr mehr infos???

an was kann es liegen, ich weiß nicht so richtig wo ich suchen soll

Danke und Grüße

----------

## JensZ

Ist das Toshiba DVD-Rom zufällig ein Wechsler? bei Wechslner wird jede

einzelne CD über die lun angesprochen.

----------

## bashir

Hi Shizen!

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem Toshiba DVD-ROM und einem TEAC-Brenner unter K3B.

Bei mir verschwand es, nachdem ich im Kernel

IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

SCSI-Emulation Support

SCSI-CDROM Support_fest_ in den Kernel einkompilierte, aslo nicht als Modul. Danach nochmal das Setup von K3B laufen lassen.

Seitdem läuft bei mir alles problemlos.

Vielleicht hilft es Dir

Gruß

bashir

----------

## shizen

das wars leider nicht   :Sad: 

hier mal meine module:

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

sg                     28012   0  (autoclean)

parport_pc             13572   1  (autoclean)

lp                      6336   0  (autoclean)

parport                14336   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

ppp_synctty             6336   0  (unused)

ppp_async               7648   1

ppp_generic            19484   3  [ppp_synctty ppp_async]

slhc                    5440   0  [ppp_generic]

ext3                   67104   1  (autoclean)

jbd                    51404   1  (autoclean) [ext3]

sd_mod                 10892   0

usb-storage            23920   0  (unused)

ospm_processor          7208   0  (unused)

ospm_button             4000   0  (unused)

ospm_system             6804   0  (unused)

ospm_busmgr            14420   0  [ospm_processor ospm_button ospm_system]

ehci-hcd               14920   0  (unused)

scanner                 9400   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               19048   0  (unused)

es1371                 27816   2

soundcore               3876   4  [es1371]

ac97_codec             11048   0  [es1371]

nvnet                  25984   2

3c59x                  27216   0  (unused)

```

----------

## lutzlustig

IDE/ATAPI CDROM support deaktivieren, wird bei SCSI-Emulation nicht gebraucht.

Ciao

----------

## shizen

sorry, bringt auch nix

----------

## MasterOfMagic

guck mal ob du im kernel CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN aktiviert hast und deaktiviere das mal.

auszug aus der kernel Configure.help:

 *Quote:*   

> Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device 
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN 
> 
> If you have a SCSI device that supports more than one LUN (Logical 
> ...

 

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## shizen

das wars   :Laughing: 

----------

